# DTP accessories



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi guys,

Loving my new DTP, and getting nice results already









However, as with my old Gaggia Classic, I am open to suggestions on accessories.

Can anyone point me in the right direction, for the following :

Portafilter hopper (I read this can make things less messy). I use an Iberital MC2 grinder, and grind directly in to the portafilter.

Mini whisk, or similar to break up clumps.

Tamper, to fit supplied portafilter.

I will happily look at any other bits and pieces, but nothing too pricey









I notice a plastic disc in the bottom of the supplied portafilter. What is this for, ease of cleaning?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

@shinsplint - worth making your way through the DTP owners thread - @joey24dirt came up with an ingenious hopper using a spice pot which I replicated and continue to use.

Joey also makes some banging tampers


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

Cheers adz, I got through a few pages yesterday, but will carry on


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Scarlet OCD style grooming tool from Amazon. Set to Razor/Sage Tamper depth (steel section) & forget tamping, just use this.

Don't grind into the PF, grind exact dose into into a cup/pot/milk jug, shake it, then transfer to the PF.


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

Get one of these https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173173346812


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

MWJB said:


> Scarlet OCD style grooming tool from Amazon. Set to Razor/Sage Tamper depth (steel section) & forget tamping, just use this.
> 
> Don't grind into the PF, grind exact dose into into a cup/pot/milk jug, shake it, then transfer to the PF.


Thanks.

Is this what you're referring to? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0767LSFWV/ref=twister_B0752G6P54?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Is this what you're referring to? https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0767LSFWV/ref=twister_B0752G6P54?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


No, that looks like an adjustable flat tamper.

I mean this...https://www.amazon.co.uk/Speciale-Espresso-Distributor-Extraction-Portafilter/dp/B079Y2TGLQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532606090&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=scarlet+53mm+distribution+tool

They call it a distribution tool, but really that's the bit you do with the cup & shake, then a couple of taps to settle the grounds and in with the tool & a couple of full turns.


----------



## shinsplint (Oct 18, 2012)

MWJB said:


> No, that looks like an adjustable flat tamper.
> 
> I mean this...https://www.amazon.co.uk/Speciale-Espresso-Distributor-Extraction-Portafilter/dp/B079Y2TGLQ/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1532606090&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=scarlet+53mm+distribution+tool
> 
> They call it a distribution tool, but really that's the bit you do with the cup & shake, then a couple of taps to settle the grounds and in with the tool & a couple of full turns.


I like the idea, but am I right that this is an alternative to tamping? I would imagine this does not compress / compact the grinds in the way that a tamper does?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

shinsplint said:


> I like the idea, but am I right that this is an alternative to tamping? I would imagine this does not compress / compact the grinds in the way that a tamper does?


The weight of the tool is enough.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

MWJB said:


> The weight of the tool is enough.


Thanks. Just to clarify, for you this suffices as a distributer and a tamper? Is this still the case if the coffee is ground directly in to the pf?


----------



## joffy (Sep 9, 2013)

dmreeceuk said:


> Get one of these https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F173173346812


Does it fit the 53mm DTP portafilter ok? Says it's 54mm.


----------



## dmreeceuk (Apr 18, 2018)

joffy said:


> Does it fit the 53mm DTP portafilter ok? Says it's 54mm.












Perfect fit. Great to take the output from the grinder give a bang to level off and settle, remove funnel and tamp.


----------

